# diablo2 LOD, screen discolored



## musclehead (Apr 29, 2007)

When im playing online for a little while all the sudden my screen turns into all these weird colors and so i exit the game im in and it goes back to normal , but when i keep on playing in a couple minutes , my screen does the same thing , and that keeps on repeating and its getting annoying and i dont know what it is , can somebody help!!!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if it just started doing this heat is most likely the problem.you need to check your temps.look inside your computer to see if the fans are dirty.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

no need for private messages just post it here.if you are talking about firefox browser i seriously doubt that did it.unless the copy he installed had some sort of virus,and/or spyware.what you need to do is scan your system for viruses,and spyware to rule out that as a possibility.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you only have this problem with Diablo2? Is it patched and up to date? Have you tried different screen resolutions and game settings?

Post your full system specs and graphics driver details.


----------



## musclehead (Apr 29, 2007)

yea , the patch is updated and diablo is the only game that i have, i messed around with the settings too, it happens every like 2-3 mins, the screen just turns into these weird colors ,and i get out and get back in it goes back to normal until like the 2-3 mins , i also downloaded directx , and still i :4-dontkno
whats going on , and i cleaned my comp too.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

go ahead and follow the rest of koala's instructions.list your full system specs,and graphics driver details.


----------



## krim058 (Feb 10, 2007)

Change the Video Mode to DirectDraw instead of Direct3d. Do this by going to Start > All Programs > Diablo II > Video Test. Then choose "skip test" and choose DirectDraw(2d). 

That will more than likely end you problem like it did mine.


----------

